# Building a cage



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone on here ever built a cage? I am working on building a better one for my new boys. It looks fairly simple and straight forward, I've created the design, but I couldn't find 1" x 1/2" wire mesh. What I ended up getting is 1/2" x 1/2" for the cage itself and 1/4" x 1/4" for the surfaces they will be walking on. Can anyone see any problem with the smaller mesh for walking on or do you think it would be a better idea, even, than the bigger mesh? I do notice that the wire used in it is smaller, but there would also be more surface area to support their feet. Any suggestions or ideas? Should I return that and just go for all 1/2" x 1/2" mesh? Thanks!


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

So I take it there is no wood in this cage? Cause I was wondering why you wouldn't have a solid surface. Cause their feet are so tiny. But if you arent having a solid surface I'd use the smaller mesh and then cover it with towels and blankets to protect their tiny lil feet.


----------



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

I made the floors for Ratty and Sam's cage out of a plastic posterboard I got at the craft store. It's easy to cut to size and easy to clean


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, I'm using a plastic polymer for the base and a part of the flooring. The thing is, I really only want to use litter/bedding in the bottom, but I don't want them having to walk in their own waste on the upper floors (I'm planning for four floors). I'd also like them to be able to sniff and see one another through the floors.

I think I like the towel idea, and that would give them something to curl up in to sleep. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

The smaller the gaps the better. If you look at these rat cages http://www.acrorats.co.uk/ (scroll right down the bottom to the USA ones) the gaps are very small. I asked alot of other rat owners about these cages as I heard meshing or wirs surfaces werent good for there feet, but they recommended these cages and said there fine but to cover some of the surfaces with flannel clothes as to much walking on them can hurt them. Personaly I dont like those cages as I think there horrid to look at lol. Plastic flooring is great, easy to keep clean and just wipe down, ive found none of my rats ever messed on the upper levels for some reason. Also you can litter train them by buying a corner litter unit, that keeps the rest of the cage cleaner. Ive never managed to train mine for some reason lol.

To sleep in, well you can use different things like ratty house boxes. I use hammocks as they love to snuggle up in them and there another level for them.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm planning to have at least one hammock, and maybe one of those edible house things. I know they love ripping up the paper tube I have in there now so I'll probably try to keep one of those around, too, as well as toys and some branches to climb around on. I'm still debating whether I want a wodent wheel in there or not. It takes up a lot of space and I've read that rats can get a curved tail from a wheel and some don't like them at all.


----------

